# EMX-7 launch in Quick-Step livery



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Man, everybody must be in full Tour-zombie mode if no-one caught this blip! 

Here's the euro-news clip I saw that caught my eye, as it's the first painted version that I've seen. Such an improvement over the paint jobs Q-S is riding at the Tour right now! I guess I missed the fact that the EMX-7 is the bike they're riding in the "Beat the Road" clip that plays on the www.eddymerckx.be homepage.

Should be interesting to see the price point, but I'm guessing it's going to be astronomical.

http://www.hln.be/hln/nl/952/Wielre...fiets-voor-65ste-verjaardag-Eddy-Merckx.dhtml

so who's buying one?!


----------



## slotnick (Aug 27, 2009)

there's also a limited edition anniversary model, with Eddy's victories on the rear wheel... I won't be buying one ... too much $ I'm afraid


----------



## CliveDS (Oct 7, 2009)

So far it's a 4 horse race for super bike 2011 

EMX 7, Scott F01, Look 695 and the BMC Impec - I think the EMX 7 has a good shot.


----------

